# Word for the day  opprobrium



## Josiah (Feb 19, 2015)

*Opprobrium - Definition*

the disgrace incurred by conduct considered outrageously shameful
*

Use Opprobrium in a sentence*

For the rest of his life, the president will be remembered for his opprobrium brought on by entering our country into an international war.


----------

